# Festo FPC 101



## OFFSET (31 Januar 2010)

Hallo! 
Erst einmal möchte ich mich vorstellen. Ich bin neu hier im Forum und mache eine Ausbildung zum Mechatroniker. Es ist meine zweite Ausbildung, meine erste habe ich schon vor 7 Jahren abgeschlossen. Aber das ist ja eigentlich auch egal. Wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Festo SPS FPC-101. Kann mir vllt jemand helfen, so eine SPS zu finden? 

mfg OFFSET


----------



## PuntasArenas (9 Februar 2010)

*Festo FPC101*

Hi, 

welche 101er suchst Du denn ?  Matrix- oder AWL/KOP-Programmierung ? 

Gruß, 

PuntasArenas


----------



## OFFSET (9 Februar 2010)

Hallo PuntasArenas

Also ich kenne die FPC101, welche man über den PC in AWL programmieren kann. Es ist aber auch möglich sie in FUP oder KOP zu programmieren.
Ich hoffe das war es was du wissen wolltest. 

mfg OFFSET


----------



## PuntasArenas (10 Februar 2010)

*Festo FPC101*

Hallo OFFSET, 

nun gibt es noch die Ausführung FPS101B und die FPC101AF. Letztere hat zusätzlich noch analoge E/A's und die serielle Schnittselle onboard. 

Gruß, 
PuntasArenas


----------



## rentier rudi (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe hier bei uns noch eine SPC200-CPU-4 rumliegen.
Wie wäre es damit??

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## PuntasArenas (10 Februar 2010)

*Festo FPC101*

Die SPC200 ist ein Controller für servopneumatisches Positionieren.


----------



## thomass5 (10 Februar 2010)

> PuntasArenas              *Festo FPC101*
> Die SPC200 ist ein Controller für servopneumatisches Positionieren.


... du kannst auch Digitale E/A Baugruppen stecken. Ist zwar etwas zweckentfremdet aber...
was steckt denn alles in dem SPC200?

Thomas


----------



## PuntasArenas (10 Februar 2010)

Da die Programmierung in NC-Sprache erfolgt ist eine Abarbeitung nur sequenziell möglich. Damit sind die SPS-Fähigkeiten des SPC200 ziemlich limitiert. Für kleinere Stand-alone-Anwendungen (Positionieren pneumatisch oder Schrittmotor, Schalten von Ausgängen, Abfragen von Eingängen) reicht das aber manchmal aus. Immer unter dem Vorbehalt, dass das Programm schrittweise abgearbeitet wird. 

Gruß, 

PuntasArenas


----------



## OFFSET (10 Februar 2010)

Hallo PuntasArenas.

Also die SPS welche ich mein ist die FPC101AF. Sie hat die Schnittstelle onboard und wird mit der Festo FST Software programmiert.

Beispiel:

SCHRITT 1

WENN E0.0
UND   E0.1
DANN
SETZE A2.1

Sp NACH 2

Gruß OFFSET


----------



## PuntasArenas (11 Februar 2010)

*Festo FPC101*

Hi OFFSET, 

hast Du denn den Kartenhalter, in den die 101AF gesteckt wird ?

Gruß
PuntastArenas


----------



## OFFSET (11 Februar 2010)

Hi PuntasArenas,

also ich kenn die FPC101 nur in einem Gehäuse, an einer Übungswand.
Ich hab mal ein Foto angehängt unter unten stehendem Link. Ich habe die SPS aber auch schon ohne Gehäuse, also nur die Karte gesehen.

Hier der Link:

http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3514/festofpc.jpg

mfg

OFFSET


----------



## PuntasArenas (12 Februar 2010)

*Festo FPC101*

Hallo OFFSET, 

ja, das ist das Hermetik-Gehäuse. Da sind die E/A's sowie die RS232 nach außen geführt. Und sowas suchst DU ?

Gruß, 

PuntasArenas


----------



## OFFSET (12 Februar 2010)

Hast eine PN PuntasArenas


----------



## OFFSET (17 Februar 2010)

Hey PuntasArenas biste noch da?


----------

